# Pet Corporate? Anyone Use?



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So the puppy we were supposed to get didn't happen. The puppies died, before that though my sister went to the SPCA during their Fur-For-All (Any adoption fee) month, which actually lasts for three months this summer. She is a black terrier mix, that is two years old (will be three on the 23rd). She weighs 20lbs, housebroken, good with kids, etc. We are very happy to have her in the family! I put her on Castor and Pollux grain-free Ultramix Grain Free Duck Sweet Potatoes and Whole Peas Dry Dog Food. We add wet food to it as well. She's doing very good so far on it.

Anyways, to my question just wanted to do a little update. We want to put her on flea and tick medications, along with heart worm medication as well. We were looking at the prices and they are way too high in the pet stores around us. The SPCA gave her a heart worm shot for this month, but at the end of the month she has to go back in. Anyways, I came across Pet Corporate that seems to have reasonable prices on their products, has anyone used them before? I can't seem to find much details on the company. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Matsuro said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So the puppy we were supposed to get didn't happen. The puppies died, before that though my sister went to the SPCA during their Fur-For-All (Any adoption fee) month, which actually lasts for three months this summer. She is a black terrier mix, that is two years old (will be three on the 23rd). She weighs 20lbs, housebroken, good with kids, etc. We are very happy to have her in the family! I put her on Castor and Pollux grain-free Ultramix Grain Free Duck Sweet Potatoes and Whole Peas Dry Dog Food. We add wet food to it as well. She's doing very good so far on it.
> 
> Anyways, to my question just wanted to do a little update. We want to put her on flea and tick medications, along with heart worm medication as well. We were looking at the prices and they are way too high in the pet stores around us. The SPCA gave her a heart worm shot for this month, but at the end of the month she has to go back in. Anyways, I came across Pet Corporate that seems to have reasonable prices on their products, has anyone used them before? I can't seem to find much details on the company. Thanks for any information you can provide.


Flea & Tick meds can be easily bought online for a lot less than what you pay in places like Petco. Every month we use K9 Advatix II (fleas, ticks, mosquitoes) because our dogs are in the field almost every day and there is really no "down season" here in FL. If you do a search online you will find sources, but my "shortlist" is: 
Allvetmed, Drs Foster & Smith, Jeffers, Petsupplies, and 1800petmeds. 

As for heartworm, we use the generic version of Heartguard, which is called Iverheart. But you will need to have your vet either send in a script for it or the online supplier will contact them for you. Again, because of where we live we have to give our dogs heartworm preventative every month. BTW, Iverheart comes in different "iterations", so you will need to make sure you pick the version that is right for your area & dog. Probably use 1900petmeds or allvetmed for this one most often.

Hope this helped,


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking of Iverheart and for fleas, ticks, etc. We were debating between Frontline and K9 Advantage. I will look more into Advantage. Has anyone heard or have done business with Pet Corporate though? I'm really starting to dislike this heat too. I live in St.Pete, so I know about the flea issue. We purchased Natural Defense spray last night to see if helps until her next appointment which is the end of this month.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Matsuro said:


> I was thinking of Iverheart and for fleas, ticks, etc. We were debating between Frontline and K9 Advantage. I will look more into Advantage. Has anyone heard or have done business with Pet Corporate though? I'm really starting to dislike this heat too. I live in St.Pete, so I know about the flea issue. We purchased Natural Defense spray last night to see if helps until her next appointment which is the end of this month.


Personally, I prefer to keep my heartworm meds & flea/tick meds separate. We don't used a combined pill for all three because I have read about too many problems from people who use an "all in one" where their dog has reacted badly to the med. So we use an ingested product for heartworms and a topical for fleas/ticks/mosquitoes.

FWIW,


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I read alot of negative reviews on Iverhart given to smaller dogs.
Personally, I'd use a natural remedy, It's 10x cheaper and lasts you much longer. I've been giving apple cider vinegar. Biting bugs don't bother my pug! Some people use guiness black label as heartworm preventative.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> I read alot of negative reviews on Iverhart given to smaller dogs.
> Personally, I'd use a natural remedy, It's 10x cheaper and lasts you much longer. I've been giving apple cider vinegar. Biting bugs don't bother my pug! Some people use guiness black label as heartworm preventative.


I would not argue for or against your decision on what to use for your dog. 

However, I would like to point out that "natural" remedies are still chemicals. And unless there is scientific proof by an accredited veterinary source that these "natural methods" work, I am loathe to recommend them.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

No offense, but "Natural" is one of those trigger words that I find hilarious. Strychine and Ricin are natural, does that mean they're good for you or your dog? 

Kind of OT, I was in the store yesterday, saw a box of cereal that trumpeted itself as "all natural" Funny it didn't also say "loaded with sugar and salt!"



SuperPug said:


> Personally, I'd use a natural remedy.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

I have never used Pet Corporate before, but I would be wary of any company that does not require an RX to get heartworm meds or any meds for that matter. That is just my opinion, my family dosed show dogs for years with Ivermectin without going to a vet or getting an RX, but to me it's the same as getting human meds online without an RX, it is just shady.

I priced their Iverhart Max and I get mine cheaper through my vet. Doctors Fosters and Smith also sells it cheaper. Same with K9 Advantix which I use as well. I tend to find really good deals online at Petco.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I would not argue for or against your decision on what to use for your dog.
> 
> However, I would like to point out that "natural" remedies are still chemicals. And unless there is scientific proof by an accredited veterinary source that these "natural methods" work, I am loathe to recommend them.


What you are saying is very true. However, there has been some corruption at the veterinary level over what classes they get and what grants are giving for what research. The chances of a non holistic vet recommending natural methods are slim as they know so little about them. They are still chemicals, but they are chemicals that we can see what is in them and that is what is important. I have given Bridget three different types of heartworm pills and she thrown up each and every time after taking them. This was before I knew about the natural methods. In my case, I could clearly see it wasn't working. This is just my thoughts, but I figure most of us aren't so lucky to have dogs that give a oblivious response to say "hey, that stuff is making me feel ill". Every single pill like that I gave her was thrown up or and I'd have diarrhea before the night was over. I'm assuming this was her system wishing to dump it. For about a year I had a vet who had tons of more training than your average vet make her a heartworm pill that was similar to what you get with the pills, the main difference was it only had what I needed in it and nothing more added to the formula. Her system took it without a problem.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> I would not argue for or against your decision on what to use for your dog.
> 
> However, I would like to point out that "natural" remedies are still chemicals. And unless there is scientific proof by an accredited veterinary source that these "natural methods" work, I am loathe to recommend them.


Excuse me. Raw Apple Cider Vinegar IS natural. Here is the label of the exact product I use. 
http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-2331466_gnclabel_pdf.pdf
It's pretty obvious that the ACV is preventing on my dog. I've seen many bugs, including mosquitoes just bouncing right off her. Many times they have left her and start biting me. Since seeing those results I've start incorporating ACV into my diet and I am no longer experiencing any bug bites. And the area I live in is mosquitoes rampant.


FYI: I didn't say guiness black label was natural. I said some people give it as a heartworm preventative.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> No offense, but "Natural" is one of those trigger words that I find hilarious. Strychine and Ricin are natural, does that mean they're good for you or your dog?
> 
> Kind of OT, I was in the store yesterday, saw a box of cereal that trumpeted itself as "all natural" Funny it didn't also say "loaded with sugar and salt!"



Sugar and salt is natural. You find it in nature. How do you think sugar/salt is made? It is grown.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bridget246 said:


> What you are saying is very true. However, there has been some corruption at the veterinary level over what classes they get and what grants are giving for what research. The chances of a non holistic vet recommending natural methods are slim as they know so little about them. They are still chemicals, but they are chemicals that we can see what is in them and that is what is important. I have given Bridget three different types of heartworm pills and she thrown up each and every time after taking them. This was before I knew about the natural methods. In my case, I could clearly see it wasn't working. This is just my thoughts, but I figure most of us aren't so lucky to have dogs that give a oblivious response to say "hey, that stuff is making me feel ill". Every single pill like that I gave her was thrown up or and I'd have diarrhea before the night was over. I'm assuming this was her system wishing to dump it. For about a year I had a vet who had tons of more training than your average vet make her a heartworm pill that was similar to what you get with the pills, the main difference was it only had what I needed in it and nothing more added to the formula. Her system took it without a problem.


As I have said in previous threads, the body does not differentiate between "natural chemicals" and "synthetic chemicals". It just breaks things down into chemicals & uses them. Also, not all "natural" sources are as effective or useful to the body as the more concentrated commercial versions. For example, calcium carbonate supplements from "natural" oyster shells are not as readily absorbed into the system as calcium citrate. 

Chemical ingredients are listed on whatever medications you are giving your pet, so you can "see what is in them". That may not always be the case with "natural ingredients", which are not always regulated under the FDA.

Regarding heartworm medications: you do not always have to get the "combined" versions, but can get the individual ingredients like ivermectin on your own without having to have your vet "make her a heartworm pill that was similar to what you get with the pills..."


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> Excuse me. Raw Apple Cider Vinegar IS natural. Here is the label of the exact product I use.
> http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-2331466_gnclabel_pdf.pdf
> It's pretty obvious that the ACV is preventing on my dog. I've seen many bugs, including mosquitoes just bouncing right off her. Many times they have left her and start biting me. Since seeing those results I've start incorporating ACV into my diet and I am no longer experiencing any bug bites. And the area I live in is mosquitoes rampant.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can get raw apple cider vinegar that is a "natural" chemical.

Again, I would like to see some kind of empirical scientific study done on whether it works & how. Anecdotal information is not necessarily reliable.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Then by your statement, raw diets really aren't healthier than kibble diets for pets. There's really no scientific study that has been done on raw diets given to pets.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Its weird because Target is now selling Frontline Plus and other flea medication now and it sits right on the shelf, not locked up either. It comes in three doses? They used to have Heartguard about 6 years ago as well.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

heartworm medication is by prescription only these days. Can only get it from your vet or a trusted online source that checks for your vet's approval.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> Then by your statement, raw diets really aren't healthier than kibble diets for pets. There's really no scientific study that has been done on raw diets given to pets.


I really don't think you want to bring up this side-issue & hjiack this thread. So I won't get into my opinion on this subject.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SuperPug said:


> heartworm medication is by prescription only these days. Can only get it from your vet or a trusted online source that checks for your vet's approval.


Actually, there are some sources where you can order single ingredients on their own. For example, I believe that equine or livestock ivermectin is available without a prescription from the Jeffers website.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> Actually, there are some sources where you can order single ingredients on their own. For example, I believe that equine or livestock ivermectin is available without a prescription from the Jeffers website.


Are you aware that it maybe against the law?
Purchasing Pet Drugs Online: Buyer Beware

Purchasing heartworm medications shouldn't be without approval of your vet because your dog or cat could have a life threatening reaction if he or she is infected with heartworms.

The medications could be out of date, fraudulent products and the owner of the site could be operating without proper licensing to do so. Personally, I'd rather NOT spend hundreds of dollars on a pill formed out of poisons that has the possibly to harm or kill my pet. There are many many MANY people who have had excellent results using the methods I have stated originally and it costs WAY less and lasts MUCH longer. Why risk your pet's health or life on a hundred dollar pill? You could do that for $5 with some rat poison if you really wanted to.

And FYI: I wasn't bringing up raw feeding to hijack the thread. I was bringing it up to make a point about your statement. Which quite obviously you failed to see.


----------



## allan123 (Jun 24, 2013)

*PetCorporate is FANTASTIC!*

PetCorporate.com is a FANTASTIC company to buy any pet product you need! They have a large array of things, such as medications, toys, food, preventative products, among many other products. You could literally spend hours looking through all of the different items. I personally get my Heartguard plus with no PRESCRIPTION and Frontline for my 7 year-old Italian Cane Corso, Carley. My husband and I recently just bought a Frenchton (French Bulldog and Boston Terrier Mix) named Oliver. We will soon be purchasing Heartguard Plus and Frontline for him, but have to wait until he stops growing (they grow up too fast!!). Anytime I have ever had contact with PetCorporate.com, they were always courteous, friendly, and very helpful. They even contact your vet if you need a refill on a medication so you don’t have to take time out of your day to do it. My order ALWAYS arrived speedy and I LOVE the free shipping! PetCorporate.com is truly a trustworthy and excellent company. I will continue to purchase all of my pet care needs from them.
P.S. Carley and Oliver wanted me to thank you for the treats that you send in the box with the order. They appreciate it and enjoy them very much!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't purchase from a company that sells heartworm preventive without a script, unless something has changed and you no longer need a script. Anyone know if that's changed?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

You missed my point (or chose not to see it). My point is/was *just because something is natural doesn't mean it's good..."



SuperPug said:


> Sugar and salt is natural. You find it in nature. How do you think sugar/salt is made? It is grown.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry for getting back to this thread so late, we have a new computer and I don't have my passwords written down, I had to reset a lot of thing's and I'm still trying to get everything back. Like stated Target has the three doses of Frontliine, Pet Armour, and something else as well. So maybe something has changed?


----------

